# My Discovery For Drying Samples



## winstonwolf (May 4, 2009)

I suppose most of us like to sample some bud as our plants get ready for harvest. In the past, I've used short bursts in the microwave to quick-dry my samples. My current technique, though, is to use my Extreme Vaporizer's lowest heat and fan settings. Works pretty nicely.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 4, 2009)

i place any amount of weed with any wetness on my laptop keyboard and it is crispy within 2 hours.

it runs about 90-110f.
i also roll up little joints filled with desiccant and pack them in tubes or bags with a small amount to dry thru the day.


----------



## Newbud (May 4, 2009)

I put mine on a plate then in pre-heated to 60-65*c oven  then turn oven off and leave it till it ready


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2009)

I roll a wet sample in a joint and leave the joint on my monitor grill or a radiator or hang it behind my comp stack fan.

I smoke it next day when dried, it tastes of the smell of nature.

Cow shiz.

The taste is rank and it is awful, but get past that and the effect is what im after.

If its not ready or not how I like it, I wait a week and do it again.

I dont trust the micro, all good to those who do, its just not for me.

eace:


----------



## winstonwolf (May 4, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I dont trust the micro, all good to those who do, its just not for me.
> 
> eace:



Wow. that's interesting. And you go a whole week between samples? Any reason you don't check more often?

Anyone else _not_ go by the microscope? And, if so, do you use sampling results or something else?


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 4, 2009)

I put the drying rack in the clothes dryer and set the temp according to how patient I am .  Conveniently vents outside, too.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> Wow. that's interesting. And you go a whole week between samples? Any reason you don't check more often?
> 
> Anyone else _not_ go by the microscope? And, if so, do you use sampling results or something else?


 
Hello WW, I think its our first interaction 

I grow many different strains, I sample from late clear Trichomes (just turning cloudy) to first ambers.

A week is a good amount of time to let change happen, a 10 or 16 or 7 or 9 week plant will be mature mostly after the recommended site advice flowering time.

Take no notice of what they tell you, Trichomes are your bible 

So I sample at close to cloudy, if the high is uplifting and a daytime smoke and that is what im looking for, then that is when I harvest.

If im after a mid mind/body high I sample until I get that effect and then harvest.

Its rare I go for couchglue.

But is has been known 

eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2009)

I put freshly picked DP WW male fan leaves in a plastic sack with my drying/curing bud and voila 24hrs later perfectly cured bud...and perfectly enhanced WW leaves...you see the .... ahh forget it...  JK really, I've quick-dried many a time using my micro on its lowest setting and do 30 sec burst, let cool, 30 sec burst, let cool...repeat till necessary. This will make your bud all chlorophylly tasting and nowhere near stoney as a good cure-on will give ya but it works when your down and OUT. Take er EZ, my friends-in-budz.


----------



## zipflip (May 4, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I put the drying rack in the clothes dryer and set the temp according to how patient I am . Conveniently vents outside, too.


 
wat kinda dryer u got Art?  mine tumbles(rotates) LOL i couldnt see puttin any in there.  maybe if i had to dry like 10 pounds real quik  LOL jut pop the load in the dryer an fire it up. ?  jus jokin. 
  really tho wat ya mean by clothes dryer tho art? jus curiou...


----------



## winstonwolf (May 4, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello WW, I think its our first interaction
> 
> I grow many different strains, I sample from late clear Trichomes (just turning cloudy) to first ambers.
> 
> ...



I appreciate it, Hippy. I've followed your interactions with my friend, Pencilhead, and have nothing but respect for your judgment as a result. Thanks for the words of wisdom. This is my third real attempt at a grow so I still consider myself a newbie... but I'm having a blast.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 4, 2009)

i read that as he doesnt trust microwaves, not microscopes. could be wrong tho.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 4, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> wat kinda dryer u got Art?  mine tumbles(rotates) LOL i couldnt see puttin any in there.  maybe if i had to dry like 10 pounds real quik  LOL jut pop the load in the dryer an fire it up. ?  jus jokin.
> really tho wat ya mean by clothes dryer tho art? jus curiou...



Our dryer came with a rack that fits inside the drum - it's ostensibly for drying sweaters and umm ladies unmentionables, according to my wife.  But you put the rack in and the tumbler tumbles but not the rack.  Works great


----------



## zipflip (May 4, 2009)

wt the heck. never herd of thta before. i must live under a rock lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 4, 2009)

Look at your manufacturer plate and google the model + rack.  It probably just got lost or maybe it's laying around the house and you don't know what it is .  I'll take a picture of mine, if you like.


----------



## zipflip (May 4, 2009)

i'd be interested just for my good delicate clothin to dry like my sweaters like ya said. not to dry my bud tho.  maybe for a sample i may try it who knows.  
  but no need to go thru all the trouble of takin a pik an postin it up. u'll prolly get server busy an i dont wanna be the one to cause u to pull ya hair out over it lol.  JK  
  i'll google it an see wat comes up .  thanks art


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 4, 2009)

No problem, here it is.





That tube bit goes on the inside of the drum and rests where the drum doesn't rotate.  The top end rests toward the front of the dryer where it's also not turning.  

Just in case you need to dry some unmentionables


----------



## zipflip (May 4, 2009)

crazy thing there.  lol  all these years i been usi a drier  and i found somethin new of them thats prolly been round for yers an years lol.  but ya know i wonder if this wouldnt be a half bad idea to dry some bud quiker.  hows it taste an smoke when ya  go this route? just curious for my future quik dries i may do or have to do for watever reasons .

 do the buds get staticcy if no static drier sheet in there lol? ( i'm not serious)


----------



## crozar (May 5, 2009)

i think i will be drying my buds in my car , the temperature is about 42 degrees in the afternoon here lol . so inside a letter and infront of the stearing wheel . and the rest of my buds wil be over my house  i dont know if its a great idea .


----------



## PencilHead (May 5, 2009)

Years ago in Atlanta, LEO rolled in on some morons drying reefer in a coin operated laundry. They had it in pillow cases. Seems the smell alerted the manager person.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 5, 2009)

Oven at 170 for couple hours.


----------



## winstonwolf (May 5, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Look at your manufacturer plate and google the model + rack.  It probably just got lost or maybe it's laying around the house and you don't know what it is .  I'll take a picture of mine, if you like.



No offense, but if we're going to get a look at someone's rack, you aren't exactly my first choice.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 5, 2009)

I can't figure out where those icons are of the guy rolling on the floor laughing.

Zip - dryer dried bud tastes like I suspect any quick dried method does - green chlorophyl like.  Bud it does dry it and I do like the fact that it vents outside with no extra effort.


----------

